# Green Rat poop?



## mandycat93

I was in the bathroom playing with my two rats that I got a few weeks ago. One poops more than the other. Stuart (the one who poops more) pooped in the corner, and I didn't think anything of it. I started noticing a very strong smell though so I went to go wipe up the 4 or 5 poops. When i got to the two poops farthest in the corner, they REALLY smelled and were green. When i went to wipe them up, they didn't stay firm like normal rat poop. They got all flat and smooshy. He has never pooped green before nor has it ever smelled that bad. I haven't been feeding them anything odd. I feed them the brand of food that they ate in the pet store. When this bag is close to done, i plan on switching slowly to better food. I give them cheerios as treats. A few hours ago I gave them a scrap of chicken from my dinner but the one who pooped green didn't eat any (he's weird about eating new treats). Is something wrong with him? Nothing has changed in his diet.


----------



## Phantom

Maybe they ate something you didn't know of?


----------



## elliriyanna

Your sure they didn't get veggies? That can cause green poops


----------



## mandycat93

They haven't had any vegetables because I just moved in to my new apartment and haven't bought any yet. I don't think he ate anything because I am usually with them when they are out of the cage. Usually, I let them out for an hour in my bathroom. I sit with them for the first half hour and then if I have work to do, I will leave them in there for a half hour but I take the rug and the trashcan out so they don't get into anything.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

What food is it? If it's a pet store food, chances are high that there are some artificial colorings.


----------



## mandycat93

It's the "all living things" food. I do plan on changing it to something better for them.


----------



## elliriyanna

I know the all living things hamster food doesnt have any dyes ... I dont know about the rat food though hmm


----------



## Isamurat

Is his normal food high in protien?

Very soft squishy smelly poos are normal when a rat is particularly scared, or has been fed a high protein diet. Green is less normal but quite often ahs a very mundane cause, like chewing a green toy or get hold of a green pencil crayon (been there, been terrified). If they are combined together than a green squishy poo would be nothing to worry about.

How is he? Does he seem quiet or off his food? He may have eaten something you’re not aware of, like a bug or something, maybe a plant near the cage. If so it could make him feel ill and he may need a check up, especially if he stops eating or looks poorly


----------



## mandycat93

He seems pretty normal. He is always a little more cautious than my other rat but he was eating when I gave him new food this morning.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Are light brown poops a bad sign?


----------

